# Answer to apartment complex woes?



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Used one of these for the first time today. No complaints. Don't have to deal with office staff or running around a complex. I better not have any missing packages email.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

They are only in really new complexes where I livr but they are nice. Whats funny is the first time I had one the leasing office guy took 3 minutes to let me in then he couldnt get the resident mailboxes to open. Some boxes dont fit in them!

I could see it being a common thing 5 to 10 years from now. For now be thankful you found a complex that does that.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Yeah it was nice I wish my last apt complex had that super convenient for residents as well. But the instructions said if resident doesn't pick up within 7 days the sender gets emailed. I wonder if Amazon has to go retrieve them.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I had instructions to deliver to one of those today, not his apartment. Sure. Only it's locked. Need a key fob to get in. Luckily, someone was inside. It was the mailman. He explained he had a fob to gain access. So I walk over to the kiosk to start. It asked for my access code ??? I called the customer and explained that I didn't have access to the package depot, could I just deliver to his apt. Yes. (Never mind the elevator not working and him on floor 5, ugh) Anyway, any instructions on how to use them? Were yours not locked? Thanks.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> I had instructions to deliver to one of those today, not his apartment. Sure. Only it's locked. Need a key fob to get in. Luckily, someone was inside. It was the mailman. He explained he had a fob to gain access. So I walk over to the kiosk to start. It asked for my access code ??? I called the customer and explained that I didn't have access to the package depot, could I just deliver to his apt. Yes. (Never mind the elevator not working and him on floor 5, ugh) Anyway, any instructions on how to use them? Were yours not locked? Thanks.


Yeah the leasing office gave me code. I think you need to get a specific code from them. From my understanding everyone has a different code ups, FedEx, Amizon.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

These are located inside though. Sometimes the hardest thing is to just get into the complex. Though walking to find the actual apt will now be gone, which is nice.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I've so far seen The Egg http://activebuilding.com/egg/ and Parcel Pending http://parcelpending.com/
If I roll into a complex with lockers I love it, quick and easy to deliver and I have a tendency to pitch it to other complexes when they complain about package loads "Oh well you know all the other complexes are just starting to do lockers, so much less of a hassle for you guys"


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Theres people who dont give you the entry code to get in. So theres no point in this.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like a typical Amazon locker.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

I was getting customer expectation letter every week. I completely stopped delivering to these lockers Nd leasing offices and only delivered if home and havnt got a letter in over 2 months


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> I was getting customer expectation letter every week. I completely stopped delivering to these lockers Nd leasing offices and only delivered if home and havnt got a letter in over 2 months


I'm thinking that's the smart strategy, after getting my first nasty-gram from Amazon last week -- by now I can pretty much tell if it's a squared away building that will have a "secured mailroom" where I'm likely to get buzzed inside and have a place to leave the box. With the rest, I may just pull up on the street, call the customer, and since they never answer their phone for a 206 area code, mark it undeliverable and Flex on. It means a guaranteed detour back to the warehouse every block, but lately I've had one problem child every block regardless, so it's a win/lose.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm to the point where if I have any problem in an apartment complex, I mark it as an access problem and leave. I will likely get a nasty gram for it eventually. I'm definitely in my IDGAFrig phase now. I'm going to school in the fall, and will hopefully phase out driving almost completely.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Here in Seattle it's a pain in the neck. To get to those lockers you have to buzz the concierge, them they need to get a key for the room that its inside and then tell you a code that makes no sense. Besides that the locker never scan your packages, so you have to manually enter information about all pkgs.
I'd rather deliver to the office.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

We have one here at a few UCR apts pretty easy one you rewatch the video lol. But these aren't gated apt so I can't complain.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Don't get me wrong I'd love to drop at office half the complexes I go to won't take at all. After I tried delivering office said policy no packages. I won't leave at customers door I've found packages opened a few times. Anyone who doesn't except is just lazy. They say sorry we don't take those. I'm sooo sorry as they sit there eating a twinky and pretend to make a phone call. Done venting sorry just anyway.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

strongarm said:


> Don't get me wrong I'd love to drop at office half the complexes I go to won't take at all. After I tried delivering office said policy no packages. I won't leave at customers door I've found packages opened a few times. Anyone who doesn't except is just lazy. They say sorry we don't take those. I'm sooo sorry as they sit there eating a twinky and pretend to make a phone call. Done venting sorry just anyway.


Huh?


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

I leave at front door 85% of the time. Otherwise I look for a patio or balcony , but about 10% of the time I just returned the packages to the warehouse as im not going to play the wait game.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> I'm thinking that's the smart strategy, after getting my first nasty-gram from Amazon last week -- by now I can pretty much tell if it's a squared away building that will have a "secured mailroom" where I'm likely to get buzzed inside and have a place to leave the box. With the rest, I may just pull up on the street, call the customer, and since they never answer their phone for a 206 area code, mark it undeliverable and Flex on. It means a guaranteed detour back to the warehouse every block, but lately I've had one problem child every block regardless, so it's a win/lose.


Guess you could try texting


----------

